# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  سألونى أى جيلٕ أنتم

## nadirhm1

*سألونى أى جيلٕ أنتم  ...؟!فقلت لهم:-نحن جيل كان من سبقونا يرتدون السراويل أعلى السرة...و من بعدنا جاء جيل أسقطوا السراويل تحت السرة...فنحن من أستطعنا إرتداء السروال بالشكل الصحيح...نحن جيل نشأنا و تربينا علي ان هناك ساعة قيلولة للاب بعد الغداء... فلا يجرؤا أحد منا على الكلام بصوت عالي بالبيت ..وكان موعد التلفاز السابعة مساءا فقط على المسلسل والأخبارنحن جيل لم ينهار نفسيا من عصا المعلم ...و لم يتأزم عاطفيا من ظروفه العائلية ...و لم يبكي خلف المربيات عند السفر ...و لم تتعلق قلوبنا بغير أمهاتنا ... نحن جيل لم ندخل مدارسنا بهواتفنا النقالة ...و لم نشكوا من كثافة المناهج الدراسية ...و لا من حجم الحقائب المدرسية ...و لا من كثرة الواجبات المنزلية ...نحن جيل لم يذاكر لنا والدينا دروسناو لم يكتبوا لنا واجباتنا المدرسية و كنا ننجح بلا دروس خاصة أو دورات التقويةو بلا وعود وحوافز من الأهل للتفوق و النجاحنحن جيل لم نرقص على الأغاني السخيفة ...و كنا نقبل المصحف عند فتحه و عند غلقة ...نحن جيل الذين اجتهدنا في حل الكلمات المتقاطعة و في معرفة صاحب الصورة .. و في الخروج من طريق المتاهة الصحيح ..نحن جيل كنا نحرك كفوفنا للطائرة بفرح ... و نحيي الشرطي بهيبة …نحن جيل كنا نلاحق بعضنا في الطرقات القديمة بأمـان و لم نخشى مفاجات الطريق...و لم يعترض طريقنا لص و لامجرم و لاخائن وطن ...نحن جيل لم نتحرش بأنثي و لم نعرف كلمة تحرش .نحن جيل كانت تفاصيل يومهم عفوية جدانحن جيل كنا ننام عند انطفاء الضوء في فناء المنازل...و نتحدث كثيرا ...و نتسامر كثيرا ...و نضحك كثيرا...و ننظر إلى السماء بفرح ...نتحدث مع بعض ولا نتحدث عن بعضنحن جيل الذين كان للوالدين في داخلنا هيبة .. و للمعلم هيبة .. و للعشرة هيبة .. و كنا نحترم سابع جار .. و نتقاسم مع الصديق المصروف و اللقمه واﻻسرار .أهداء لمن عاش تلك اللحظات الجميلةوالرحمة والمغفرة للجيل الذي ربانا
                        	*

----------

